# New Kids on the Block



## voided user1 (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anyone here use the New Living Translation, or the Holman Christian Standard Bible?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2004)

NKJV All the way baby!!!!!!

Im NKJV Only Ha Ha 

I was raised NIV but have switched camps

blade


----------



## dkicklig (Aug 26, 2004)

[quote:50fe22e6d0="Wymer168"]Does anyone here use the New Living Translation, or the Holman Christian Standard Bible?[/quote:50fe22e6d0]
I use the NLT just for reading. For serious study I use the NASB, NKJV, and have been dabbling with the ESV.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2004)

[quote:7ecebe0cb7="joshua"]NKJV for sure. I also like the ESV.[/quote:7ecebe0cb7]


----------



## blhowes (Aug 26, 2004)

The Bible that I've grown to trust the most, and therefore use the most, is the KJV. I think my second choice would be the NASB, the version I used the first year or two after I was saved.


----------



## sundoulos (Aug 26, 2004)

I normally use the KJV, but recently have been using the Holman CSB. I have no use for the Living Bible, New Living Bible, the NIV, and the Message.


----------



## TomVols (Aug 29, 2004)

[quote:62f2cfe715="Wymer168"]Does anyone here use the New Living Translation, or the Holman Christian Standard Bible?[/quote:62f2cfe715]

I just bought a HCSB yesterday. I'm working my way through. So far, so-so. The NLT is okay for reading purposes. So far, they all fall short of the ESV :bs2:


----------



## Craig (Aug 29, 2004)

I find I don't really read the bible...just Scofield's notes at the bottom (just kidding)

I read the NASB and NKJV


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Aug 29, 2004)

I grew up on the old Living Bible which I think is the predecessor to the New Living Translation. :rollseyes: I actually have it on cassette from ages ago, and found it very helpful for learning and understanding scripture when I was growing up. However, you have to take it for what it is. Now I use the KJV and recently I got the ESV. I replaced my Bible cassettes with the dramatized KJV on CD, and think very highly of them.


----------

